# Feeding burnt alfalfa



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

So the farmer i buy alfalfa from had a haystack fire this summer. He said i could have all the burnt and loose hay for free if I would clean it up. So I went over there and got all the stuff that was good hay and not very burnt and the goats ate most of that. So now I have a trailer full of hay that is burnt. It still has the leaves on it. 
So is there a problem with feeding burnt hay to goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think the heat would kill all the nutrients but not sure it would actually harm them. They may not like the taste.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I honestly wouldn’t feed it.

What caused the fire? If it was wet mold and heat from that, could be deadly.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> I would think the heat would kill all the nutrients but not sure it would actually harm them. They may not like the taste.


Most of them do like it. I have put some out for them and they ate it all pretty fast. 



toth boer goats said:


> I honestly wouldn’t feed it.
> 
> What caused the fire? If it was wet mold and heat from that, could be deadly.


I think they baled it too wet and it was mold. But the hay that burned is from 3 or 4 different cuttings. I tried not to get any mold.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is an article that may help you decide to feed or not....it was a study done on the effects of burned hay as feed..









Effect Of Heating On Feed Value Of Hay







www.thecattlesite.com


----------

